# Howdy, from Alabama!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aww. I'm sure your TWHs are adorable. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice welcome! (lol)
I'm loving this forum already... out of all four (almost five) that I'm on, I think this is going to be my second favorite or favorite!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME WELCOME! HAVE FUN CHATTING


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## jacquesvan (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Britt,

I"m in N.E. Alabama as well. In Gadsden as a matter of fact. Latest count I own 6 horses. 2 QH mares, 1 TW filly, 1 QH filly, 1 QH stud and an 8 yr old racking horse I bought last week. Both mares are expecting so we have 2 babies in march. I think I might know your cousin Sissy. Did she work in Gadsden at one time?


----------

